# data sheets for Wulfen



## havoc_murtha (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a data sheet for wulfen or even a 13th Codex? I'm going to build a Space Wolves force to add to my Apocalypse army but cant remember the wulfen's stats. thanx


----------



## havoc_murtha (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey and before anyone jumps on my slip up, I'm looking for data sheets from the 13th company setup not the 2 squads plus rune priest sternhammer data that GW put out specifically for Apocalypse. I wan't to field a single squad and not necessarily in strategic reserve


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i believ if you go to the guild wars us site you can fidna eye of terror codex for wulfen


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Here you go the first link is the Dex the second is An Apocalypse thingy.


http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/spacewolves/gaming/13thcompany/assets/13thcompany.pdf

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/apocalypse/gaming/datasheets/assets/wulfen.pdf


----------

